# Hello, everyone!I'm glad to join you.



## SimonShen1991 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello, I am a freshman in China.I started to listen to classical music at a very young age, and now I find that I enjoy it very much.My favourite composers are Mozart, Beethoven, and Brahms. Meanwhile, I enjoy many other musician's work too.

This is my first time attending a foreign language forum that maybe my words may not sounds native, for English is not my tongue language. But I would be glad to communicate with you in the field of classical music, during which, I can also improve my English.

Glad to meet you guys!!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Hi give a listen to Haydn, Schubert, Dvorak and Tchaikovsky


----------



## SimonShen1991 (Oct 30, 2009)

I enjoy their works too. For instance, the Violin Concerto by Tchaikovsky is one of my favorites.Dvorak's 9th symphony deeply touches my soul.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Im a big fan of Dvorak as you may notice reading posts on the site.

IF you like the 9th you should definitely try his 7th or 8th symphonies - theyre fantastic.
His Stabat Mater is in my opinion his masterpiece. Its the longest written and it deeply moving.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard to Talk Classical, Simon


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello. I hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

This type of post brings the greatest joy to many of us. Welcome, and thank you very much!


----------



## SimonShen1991 (Oct 30, 2009)

I really fancy Beethoven's works!! I'm amazed about his string quartets!!


----------

